#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  وفاة الفنان الكوميدي الشهير يونس شلبي عن 66 عاما

## رويتر

توفي الفنان الكوميدي المصري يونس شلبي الاثنين، عن عمر يناهز 66 عاما في أحد مستشفيات القاهرة، وفق ما نقلت وسائل إعلام عربية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه

----------

